# [Q] Nexus 7 kind of bricked?



## xxxrbxxx (Sep 24, 2011)

I have a nexus 7 running on the latest build of eclipse, some how I screwed it up I think I flashed wrong kernel version. I am not a newbie and not a pro lol. I use the nexus 7 toolkit pro version for most things. The issue I have now is when I get it to boot it goes through the optimizing apps screen like if I wiped dalvik cache, and it just freezes on the starting apps at the end of that process. Now the real issue is I cannot boot it into recovery or fast boot, it will boot into fast boot mode but it is frozen once it does, you can not choose recovery or any other options it is just frozen and it does not connect to the PC so can execute any FB commands. I was able to get android to boot once and I tried to reboot into recovery from there and it just froze on rebooting. I have to force it to turn on, reboot. Or anything holding power button down ect. Looking for any advice or tricks to force it into fast boot or adb so I can go about wiping and reflashing all the proper images. Any help would be greatly appreciated thanks.

Info:
Grouper
Rom: Eclipse 3.0 rooted
Bootloader: 3.34 unlocked
HW ver: ER3

Sent from my VZW SGS3 running Jelly Bean's build 5 w/ KT 11.13.12 kernel


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

When your in the boot loader and issue FB commands what error do you receive. Also are you using windows or Linux. If windows what version

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

Also try to not use a toolkit. Makes it very hard to troubleshoot when toolkits are used. ADB and Fast boot are very easy once you get setup and its very useful to know when your in a jam.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## xxxrbxxx (Sep 24, 2011)

wigsplittinhatchet said:


> Also try to not use a toolkit. Makes it very hard to troubleshoot when toolkits are used. ADB and Fast boot are very easy once you get setup and its very useful to know when your in a jam.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I know, I am not using to try and fix I have adb installed on my windows 7 ultimate machine. The tablet freezes on this screen (see attached photo) can not scroll to choose reboot boot loader, recovery, start.

Sent from my VZW SGS3 running Jelly Bean's build 4 w/ KT 11.13.12 kernel


----------



## xxxrbxxx (Sep 24, 2011)

I think I got it. I am able to communicate with PC in fast boot, it was bugging out for days and would freeze while on, so I charged it overnight and forced it into fastboot while connected to the PC. So I am going to try fixing now. Of course I get into it after I decide to post the issues I have been having the last few days.

*update* Yup, everything is fine after I fully charged it I was able to force it into fastboot mode while it was connected to my laptop. Obviously fastboot mode was no longer frozen and had a connection, I restored the tablet to 4.1.2 using fastboot and everything is fine now. I started fresh re rooted and re installed new build of eclipse 3.1.

Sent from my VZW SGS3 running Jelly Bean's build 4 w/ KT 11.13.12 kernel


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

Glad you got it man.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ashclepdia (Oct 10, 2011)

The reason you couldn't do anything from the bootloader (aka fastboot mode) was because of the bootloader version you were on(3.34). It would only function correctly if it was connected to a PC when you booted to it (hence why you were able to get to it functioning when plugged into computer) 
Now that you have done a 4.1.2 image restore, you SHOULD be on bootloader version 3.41 and you should never run into that locked up fastboot/bootloader mode again.

Boot To the bootloader (aka fastboot mode) now just to be certain, make sure it shows version 3.41.
If it doesn't, I HIGHLY recommend that you update to it (Flashable zips everywhere for it) so that you can function in the bootloader and boot recovery from bootloader without being connected To a computer.

Glad you got it fixed!
I just wanted To inform ya of why that happened 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

You are correct in the bug with the boot loader going to recovery but it didn't cause the boot loader to freeze as he stated. I have also had the boot loader freeze on mine but never figured out why, it just seemed to fix itself after a few tries.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ashclepdia (Oct 10, 2011)

wigsplittinhatchet said:


> You are correct in the bug with the boot loader going to recovery but it didn't cause the boot loader to freeze as he stated. I have also had the boot loader freeze on mine but never figured out why, it just seemed to fix itself after a few tries.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I know if my nexus7 was plugged into charger and try to go into bootloader it would freeze.
And other times it would randomly freeze as well.
Since updating to 3.41 bootloader I haven't had a single issue with the bootloader.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

